
Navy.mil using an untrusted DoD CA - dates
https://www.navy.mil/
======
sbierwagen
No it's not?

    
    
      This server could not prove that it is www.navy.mil; its 
      security certificate is from a248.e.akamai.net.

~~~
dates
oops but [https://www.public.navy.mil](https://www.public.navy.mil) and
[https://www.blueangels.navy.mil](https://www.blueangels.navy.mil) are i
think? i'm just trying to read about the blue angels

~~~
sbierwagen
The answer seems to be "stop trying to view https versions of these pages"

